# substituting tea for tannin



## newbie2 (May 30, 2014)

Just curious, if a recipe calls for 1/4 teaspoon tannin but you are planning to substitute with strong black tea, how much tea would you put in???

Thanks!


----------



## Turock (May 31, 2014)

Well, I think that's the problem--how much to use. I would advise you to use tannin and not use the tea. What kind of wine is this? If you are using enzymes such as pectic enzyme and you're going to use the tannin in the primary, add the tannin at the first punchdown of the cap so that you don't inactivate the enzyme.


----------



## newbie2 (May 31, 2014)

It's apricot wine, only one gallon. I am using pectolase and I just don't have any tannin, plus I prefer making the wine with as many of my own ingredients rather than shop bought potions anyway, its more fun! Think I will go with about 20mls and leave it at that.

thanks


----------



## Turock (May 31, 2014)

Be careful with tannin--you don't want it too astringent. I never discourage experimentation--but be aware that something like this needs plenty of bench trials. Another way to do this is to do it in the secondary after the wine has bulk aged and the flavor is very good. Then you could try adding the tea in small amounts until you get it just right. Doing it to taste in the secondary might be better than at the primary where you can't taste it as well. Be sure to bag the tea.


----------

